# K2 Auto Agogo bindings (2008/2009)??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have not used the Agogo, but I have demo'd the Auto Evers or whatever they were called. The problem in question seems to have been resolved. They simply added a swivel to the connection point of the toe strap so that if the cable was stepped on it wouldn't bend and fray. The system itself seems plenty solid and their bindings are some of the best out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

killclimbz - 
great! thanks for the quick reply!


----------

